# January 2014 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## mishele (Jan 14, 2014)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to    nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the    Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote    from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25! (This is under discussion with administration) :mrgreen:
 Entry into Photo of the Year 2014

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

 3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the    photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the    photo was originally posted.

 4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of January 2014    in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not    nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the    voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited    or deleted.

 6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice    in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the    prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the    nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been    nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those  who's   photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the   competition.  

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to    nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image    icon on this thread as follows:







 Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they    gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the  thread   where it was posted.



 So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


 Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to    leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little    arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your    compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see    them). 
 If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






 the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be    it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link    arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


 Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very    tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations  if   people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 14, 2014)

You're pretty cool for a moderator.


----------



## mishele (Jan 14, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> You're pretty cool for a moderator.


You're too kind.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 14, 2014)

Ink.  - Escalators in a circle (B&W interior)


----------



## pjaye (Jan 19, 2014)

Blue Featherleg by Carlos58

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/349829-blue-featherleg.html


----------



## Braineack (Jan 26, 2014)

Matthewo - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ts-herons-1-eagle-new-7100-a.html#post3146345


----------



## jfrabat (Jan 30, 2014)

LadFromNE - Teracotta Artist



LadFromNE said:


> Teracotta Artist by LadFromNE, on Flickr​


----------



## jfrabat (Jan 30, 2014)

My second nomination...

Mavericks 2014 by tevo from the Maverick's Invitational Thread



tevo said:


> Mavericks 2014 by theofficialtevo, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Jan 30, 2014)

This is going to be a hard vote this month...


----------



## Braineack (Jan 30, 2014)

so ill make it a bit tougher:

Runnah - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...first-wedding-second-shooter.html#post3141814


----------



## scotts2014se (Feb 6, 2014)

I'll fight fire with fire:
Braineack-
http://www.flickr.com/photos/80607199@N08/12137394144/


Not sure if I did this correctly.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 9, 2014)

I c wut you did thar.



we should start voting now.


----------



## runnah (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow thanks for the nomination!


----------



## Braineack (Feb 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> Wow thanks for the nomination!



n/p, i might even vote for you...


----------



## runnah (Feb 22, 2014)

This going to a vote?


----------



## mishele (Feb 22, 2014)

Yep...get it up tomorrow!


----------



## runnah (Feb 22, 2014)

mishele said:


> Yep...get it up tomorrow!



Maybe I can help you get it up tonight?


----------



## mishele (Feb 22, 2014)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Yep...get it up tomorrow!
> ...



Maybe it's the other way around...hehe


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 22, 2014)

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



(ears perk up) hmmmmmm?


----------

